# Feeling Way Too Damn Good on Zoloft



## A Sense of Purpose

Started on Zoloft 50 mg last night and am feeling on top of the world. It feels like ive taken a Class A.

Energetic, motivated and the happiest ive felt in a long time.

Has anyone had this from Zoloft? Did it last for long or fade away? Im not even sure if i could get used to feeling this good.


----------



## KramersHalfSister

You're lucky. I took Zoloft years ago and literally felt nothing while I was on it. No good or bad side effects so I'm not much help as far as that goes. When I took Effexor xr I felt the way you do right now and the feeling lasted the duration of me using it so hopefully the "on top of the world" feeling will last for you too. I'm glad it's working for you


----------



## Ras2248

Not what I experienced at all. Sounds like you should keep taking it though lol


----------



## kooshi

I feel alright on it and yea I do feel energetic at times, but some days I feel like ****...I go through depressive days. I guess it is the anxiety that is just bothering me and I'm sick of dealing with it


----------



## billyho

I felt like this for about a month when I first started, now it is wearing off. may try upping dose to see what happens, side effects vs benefits.


----------



## CD700

I think it's just a placebo effect


----------



## A Sense of Purpose

blakeyz said:


> I think it's just a placebo effect


That, or Hypomania cos the feeling has been constant and un-nervingly good.

Additionally i havent eaten in almost 24 hours and i had about 2 hours sleep


----------



## reef88

First of all, my doctor said it would take at least two weeks to take effect, and it took two weeks. After that I felt very good like you are describing, but I don't get how you are feeling like that so soon.


----------



## Cletis

I've been taking it for years. Never had the drastic mood improvement you cite. Just a gradual, slow but sure, improvement in mood.

BTW, Euphoria is listed as a side effect of Zoloft. Enjoy!


----------



## gilmourr

Not sure if I'm following, but are you manic/hypomanic or just happy? You say you've only had 2 hours of sleep which isn't good..regardless of how you feel. You should be able to get 5-6 hours of sleep minimum in order for this to be a healthy regimen.

Zoloft is not the most serotonergic of all SSRI's (pretty sure it is paxil), but has a more exponential dose/effect curve which means taking 50 mg of Zoloft can inhibit about 80% of serotonin reuptake. So there shouldn't be a HUGE difference between 50 or 200 mg, but there will be more side effects.

Zoloft also has dopamine action, but I'm not sure if it has significance to feel an effect. Regardless, it is one of the best SSRI's if not the best. Hopefully your insomnia (is it insomnia?) gets better because it's a good drug and if it's working you should stay on it. 

Normally Zoloft has a lot of GI side effects like farting and diahrea at higher doses, so don't push it, because you will really not get a lot of bang for your buck at higher doses.

If anything, keep it at a low dose and augment it using another drug. Zoloft is one of the few that are safe to use in multiple med therapy.

BTW, like you, I've had very positive effects from Zoloft for depression. Didn't work on anxiety, but I'm definitely considering going back to it because I'm so depressed and I might just augment it instead of trying to find one drug that works.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose

gilmourr said:


> Not sure if I'm following, but are you manic/hypomanic or just happy? You say you've only had 2 hours of sleep which isn't good..regardless of how you feel. You should be able to get 5-6 hours of sleep minimum in order for this to be a healthy regimen.


Well, to be direct i cant really remember last time i felt this good.

By no means do i dislike it, but it does feel very very different from even when before all this started.

Its not so much insomnia as it is i have lots of energy and dont care to sleep. The hunger thing is a large change also, as i usually eat my weight in food as im at the gym 5 times a week.


----------



## gilmourr

It might just be that you've been deprived of being normal for so long that you don't want to go to sleep and lose this feeling. Regardless, you should try and get sleep when you can. 

It's likely that this euphoria will die down and you will just be good ol normal again. There are pretty big swings initially, and it takes a few weeks for it to fine tune itself.


----------



## Inspiron

I've taken several antidepressants including zoloft and it did seemed like it helped initially but over some time it was actually hurting me. My brain went numb zombie like and I was acting more violent and had more suicidal thoughts than usually. I got so scared that I just stopped taking it and didn't tell my psychiatrist, in fact I just walked out of the office and never came back and I'm glad I did.


----------



## swim

http://www.crazymeds.us/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Meds/Zoloft?from=Zoloft.Zoloft*
*

*Zoloft's (sertraline hydrochloride's) pros and cons *

*5.1  Pros*

The slight, but noticeable, dopamine action Zoloft has is often enough to get you out of bed and back to work within a couple of days. You might still be depressed for another two-four weeks, but at least you don't have to lie in bed staring at the ceiling and ruminating on how much your life sucks. It also makes weight gain less likely. 
*5.2  Cons*

The slight dopamine action Zoloft has makes it the worst Serotonin-[sorta-]Selective Reuptake Inhibitor to take if bipolar is known or suspected. Definitely the worst to have taken if bipolar was a surprise. While the dopamine action is in the right place to make you sweaty and nervous - like Wellbutrin - it's nowhere near the right place to prevent sexual side effects.


----------



## Thorsten

Of course its hypomania. When you first start a SSRI it can make you feel amazing (as it does with me). But this soon subsides when your receptors downregulate. What you are then left with is the theraputic effects. These aren't all that impressive in all honesty, it's like you have a shield up in front of your face which protects you from the normal trivial stuff. It comes without the euphoria you experience in the beginning. For some people it's just what they need. But for others, the lack of joy and zombified mind might get to them and they will find the drug intolerable for longer term use.

The euphoria is probably a collection of 5HT1A, 1B, 2A and some others which I keep forgetting that are being agonized. 5HT2C agonizing will cause the agitation. 

When I first start any SSRI, I have immediate mood enhancement, euphoria, massively increased libido (but decreased erectile function - apart from low dose lexapro). This usually subsides after a week or two. 

Just look up 5HT1A on wikipedia. It increases oxytcoin, cortisol, dopamine and other hormones. That alone is going to pack a antidepressive punch. And that's just one receptor that the drug influences. That's why SSRIs can be great to start with but when you adapt to them and decide that you possibly don't like them, they can be a ***** to come off because your receptors have desensitized due to the synapse being flooded with serotonin. SSRI discontinuation syndrome isn't funny. So, if you are on it long term and want to eventually come off, do so under the guidence of an experienced doctor.


----------



## dingofling

maybe it induced mania?


----------



## ourwater

It's normal for early effects for SSRIs. Full effects typically take two to six weeks, but it varies for the individual. Avoid MOAI's, Lithium, Protein-bound frugs as they compete for binding sites. St. John's Wart can cuae serotonin Syndrome (look it up).

Monitor for these side effects:


Headache
erectile dysfunction (if male)
GI effects
diarrhea
agitation
dry mouth
dizziness
sedation
I would avoid sleeping agents, or depressants as those can cause some GI trouble, and maybe start taking probiotics. Some Vitamin E, and Blueberries would also be good.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

I've taken Zoloft in the past and had similar feelings of euphoria which lasted for about 4 or 5 days, but I've only ever felt this feeling for a few hours in the morning (which were marvellous at the time).

I put it down to hypomania as is one of the listed sides of some SSRIs.

I've also experienced hypomania from paroxetine (Paxil) and also from reboxetine (it lasted just a few days on reboxetine but started with a few hours of taking the first dose and I felt fantastic for about 12 hours at a time)


----------



## GotAnxiety

Your probablydelusional from being sleep deprived it could be why your feeling so good. I think that how they work cause being sleep deprived increases bdfn. but where the common sense in prescribing something that make you sleep so little that recipe for disaster. 
Would you say zoloft the best antidepressant you've taken?


----------



## A Sense of Purpose

GotAnxiety said:


> Your probablydelusional from being sleep deprived it could be why your feeling so good. I think that how they work cause being sleep deprived increases bdfn. but where the common sense in prescribing something that make you sleep so little that recipe for disaster.


Yeah thats a possibility. It has settled down into a more natural feeling of wellbeing. More comfortable with it now.


----------



## Inshallah

Sense of Purpose, why are you considering a switch if you're feeling good on this one. If it ain't broke...


----------



## A Sense of Purpose

Inshallah said:


> Sense of Purpose, why are you considering a switch if you're feeling good on this one. If it ain't broke...


Started seeing someone (like a week ago) and am conscious of the sexual side effects.

Dont want anything cramping my style if you catch my drift.

So far its been more difficult but not impossible.


----------



## gilmourr

Augment it with wellbutrin then. Don't give up on a medication if it's working for you. Effective drugs are hard to come by.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose

gilmourr said:


> Augment it with wellbutrin then. Don't give up on a medication if it's working for you. Effective drugs are hard to come by.


Wish i could. That medication cannot be prescribed here. It is only given as a quit smoking aid, and is contraindicated for anyone that has a mental illness.

I have been trying to find others who have ordered it over the internet with success from a reputable source, however no one has PM'd me.

I will continue the zoloft.


----------



## Cletis

gilmourr said:


> ...it is one of the best SSRI's if not the best.


I'll second that. :yes

My Doc says it's one of the best and it has the fewest side effects.


----------



## Inshallah

Give it the time necessary. It's pointless starting up something and then quitting before the time it should start working.


----------



## ryesanuk

First few days on this med I feel high like I've just smoked something. Amazing.


----------



## march_hare

Wow. 
I need to get me some of this.


----------



## anxiouslywaiting

*Mania*

This is what they call mania. You need to try and get off this medication and get on bipolar medication. If you are bipolar but you are taking anti depressants it will put you in a mania where you feel really up and can't sleep.


----------



## Thurny

*Me too with the Zoloft*



A Sense of Purpose said:


> Started on Zoloft 50 mg last night and am feeling on top of the world. It feels like ive taken a Class A.
> 
> Energetic, motivated and the happiest ive felt in a long time.
> 
> Has anyone had this from Zoloft? Did it last for long or fade away? Im not even sure if i could get used to feeling this good.


I get exactly the same effects. I get a massive boost of self-confidence and my energy levels go sky high! The feeling is almost too good to be true. I know now that I am in the less than 1% that reacts to sertraline as such. I don't want to stick a label on it but I think I might a form of bipolar.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose

Thurny said:


> I get exactly the same effects. I get a massive boost of self-confidence and my energy levels go sky high! The feeling is almost too good to be true. I know now that I am in the less than 1% that reacts to sertraline as such. I don't want to stick a label on it but I think I might a form of bipolar.


Be careful with it. When i started this thread, I had never had a hypomanic or manic episode. I did however have one at 200mg zoloft, however i was also abusing street drugs at the time so we weren't able to figure out which one or if both caused it.

I suppose so long as it doesn't progress and you find yourself buying heaps of sh*t, not sleeping or doing impulsive things. Be wary of the crash though. Its horrible. And it comes when you least expect it.


----------

